# Baritone 6 options in 2022?



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2022)

I've got GAS for a production baritone 6 for tuning down and recording. Looking at 28"+. The options I can find are:

Agile - 30"
https://www.rondomusic.com/IntrepidPro_630MNEMG_Charcoaldot.html

Chapman - 28"
https://www.chapmanguitars.com/product/ml1-baritone/

PRS - 27.7"
https://prsguitars.com/electrics/model/se_277_2021

Harley Benton - 27"
https://harleybenton.com/product/amarok-bt-bkrd-quilted-burst/

Solar Guitars - 27"
https://www.solar-guitars.com/product/a2-6c-27-baritone-carbon-black-matte/

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2022)

Does schecter still have the 30” whatever it was? Squier still have the bass VI?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2022)

Ibanez RGIB21 at 28"


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2022)

budda said:


> Does schecter still have the 30” whatever it was? Squier still have the bass VI?



I found a Hellraiser from 2011 but can't find much info about it after that or any sale ads.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez RGIB21 at 28"



That is perfect! I'll try hunt one down.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 27, 2022)

RGIB21 is a GREAT one. Buddy has one and it's an awesome instrument. We have it tuned to E1 and it sounds like a bell.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Yeah, weird, Schecter does still list their Hellraiser VI and Hellcat VI in the catalog.

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellcat-vi-1-1644-detail

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-c-vi-detail


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2022)

I know it's totally not what you're looking for but Danelectro and Gretsch make a handful of 28" and 30" scale stuff.


----------



## IwantTacos (Jan 27, 2022)

nothing production is as good as getting a warmoth neck and doing yourself


----------



## bostjan (Jan 27, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know it's totally not what you're looking for but Danelectro and Gretsch make a handful of 28" and 30" scale stuff.


My Danelectro is 29.75" I think. I played it a lot the first year I had it, and even did some recording with it. But those guitars are cheap. I played around with the tuning on mine, and the neck is now permanently bowed (there's no truss rod adjustment). Maybe if I hadn't tried tuning it in fifths or other ridiculous things, it would have been fine, but IDK. Just beware.


----------



## thomas.reuter (Jan 27, 2022)

SubZero Rogue VI 30"
https://reverb.com/item/49901186-epiphone-thunderbeast-flat-black-baritone-guitar
Just bought this 34" beast too


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 27, 2022)

thebunn.ca 

This dude has a baritone guitar info library on his site that's pretty helpful. Cool dude too, talked to him a handful of times and his laugh is contagious.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 27, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> nothing production is as good as getting a warmoth neck and doing yourself



If I have an itch for a baritone 6 again I'm going that route. I had a Chapman ML Baritone that was nice but sold it to buy another 7.

The Rabea baritones are great, I played one that I really wanted to buy when Riff City was around and had a hard time putting it down. It was red though and I seem to have bad luck with red things in my life lol


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 27, 2022)

Seems like you included some 27 inchers in your list so tossing this in there: you can turn any fender into a 27" baritone with their subsonic neck for $299:

https://www.fender.com/en-US/parts/...er-neck-22-medium-jumbo-frets/0990433921.html

Make a telecaster version of it too. Grab yourself a used player telecaster and one of these necks and you'd had a pretty badass (unique) guitar for around $600-$700


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2022)

oh shid


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 27, 2022)

Would multi-scales interest you? They're like baritone and standard in one guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm not really interested in the vintage/rock baritones but they are cool and I've seen people get great results with modern pickups. 



littlebadboy said:


> Would multi-scales interest you? They're like baritone and standard in one guitar.



I have two 25.5 - 26.25 muiltiscales for tuning to B and Bb standard. I don't like multiscales longer than 1.5 inches and I don't find guitars over 26.5" comfortable to play which rules out a lot of multi scales. 

Why a 28" baritone 6? I just want the really tight low end for a few downtuned songs I want to record. I don't like dealing with anything lower than F on the third string, plain strings tonal drop off gets weird after this point so that's why I'm not going for a 7 string, 8s don't overly agree with my playing so just want to stick with a 6 string that will be easy to drop tune. 



IwantTacos said:


> nothing production is as good as getting a warmoth neck and doing yourself



I have a kilometre of trees and hedges to tidy up next month. I'm not going anywhere near wood in my free time. If I do really like a baritone 6 then I'd go custom if I want something more to my specs.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 27, 2022)

Jericho Guitars makes some baritone 6 models, would be worth checking out for sure but may be hard to get your hands on one in person


----------



## bostjan (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Looking at 28"+.





Lorcan Ward said:


> I don't find guitars over 26.5" comfortable to play


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2022)

Yeah I know I won’t find the guitar comfortable to play but I’ll deal with it for writing and recording.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2022)

I forgot, Balaguer makes anything with those scales in 6 strings IIRC.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Yeah I know I won’t find the guitar comfortable to play but I’ll deal with it for writing and recording.


I like playing longer scale guitars. If you want to own one, but find it uncomfortable to play, you could buy it and send it to my house, then I could play it for you.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 27, 2022)

Those Squier Cabronita baritone's are 27 inches, which I find a good in between baritone and standard, its a full inch and a half longer but the way they spread it out and push back the bridge instead of making the neck longer (I know technically its all longer, but the way they do it in this guitar feels pretty close). Only thing is that I'm pretty sure they only have P90 routes.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 27, 2022)

-Schecter Apocalypse 6 string Baritone Swamp Ash Rusty Grey (27")
-Schecter Hellraiser C VI Baritone (30")


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 28, 2022)

Do the RGB121

I did this a few years ago:





Gat damn that thing was gnarly. I did a one pup Warpig/guard combo and it wa sick. 

I loved that guitar, sorta fat ESP type neck with a flat strip down the middle. Was great.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 28, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I forgot, Balaguer makes anything with those scales in 6 strings IIRC.



They look cool but the customs charge for Ireland and shipping will ad 40%-50% to the price.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 28, 2022)

steinmetzify said:


> Do the RGB121
> 
> I did this a few years ago:
> 
> ...



this pleases me. Where did you get your pickguard done? I think @CanserDYI may be interested in knowing


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> this pleases me. Where did you get your pickguard done? I think @CanserDYI may be interested in knowing


Appreciate the help, but I just got mine ordered from WDmusic.com they have a Tosin Abasi template that will fit the RG8.


----------



## DropTheSun (Jan 28, 2022)

This Subzero Rogue VI 30” Baritone looks very nice.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 28, 2022)

Just announced new Squire Baritone Teles with 3 saddle bridges and S S pickups for $499 US






They are not on the fender site yet tho they have added several other new models.

https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/a...is-here-the-classic-vibe-baritone-telecaster/


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 30, 2022)

FUCK YES! All right... I'm getting one... is double bound probably too!! YES!


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 30, 2022)

Yeah i am getting one also haha


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 31, 2022)

I was thinking if this has the route to allow it I may convert it to an S H with a coil split on the H


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 31, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> I was thinking if this has the route to allow it I may convert it to an S H with a coil split on the H


Don't think so honestly. Probably going to need to either do stacked single or route it out yourself.


----------



## DropTheSun (Feb 3, 2022)

So, I bought this cheap (379 euro) SubZero Rogue IV Bariton. 

Honestly, this is pretty awesome! Mine has just a tiny cosmetic flaw in the headstock binding. I mean, it is really small. Other, than that this guitar is perfect. Great fretwork, no sharp fret edges, the neck Truss Rod works like a dream, it intonates in Drop E1 perfectly.... Gotta say, that this guitar is a steal! 

I changed lighter strings, lowered action, raised the pickups and adjusted the Truss Rod. Other, than that the guitar is all Stock in that video clip. Sounds badass to me and plays great!


----------



## mechanyx (Feb 5, 2022)

I recently scored an RGIB6 which I prefer to the RGIB21 because I can't stand offset dots but otherwise seem like very similar guitars. It sounds great. The neck is the thickest I've ever seen on an Ibanez by far but I don't mind. Really great guitar and would recommend it. I just wish it were a 7. If I can find a 28+ inch 7 string, I will let this go.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 5, 2022)

Those teles look cool. I had one of the Fender Blacktop Bariteles with the HB bridge. I traded it for a Tiny Terror which consistently lost value, meanwhile the tele consistently gained value and the dude I traded it to traded it for a Reverend Bari Jazzmaster. I lost out on that one for sure haha.

Glad to see some non superstrat baritones. I wish Agile would do another run of baritone ALs.


----------



## thomas.reuter (Feb 15, 2022)

My SubZero with Lundgrens, Hipshot locking tuners, new nut, and a complete rewire with a killswitch instead of a tone knob/new switch/pots/knob/jack


----------



## Koldunya (Feb 16, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I found a Hellraiser from 2011 but can't find much info about it after that or any sale ads.








Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com













Schecter Hellraiser C-VI | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com










Gretsch 29.75"





Reverb







reverb.com





ESP Ltd 27"





Reverb







reverb.com


----------



## Deadspeak1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've got GAS for a production baritone 6 for tuning down and recording. Looking at 28"+. The options I can find are:
> 
> Agile - 30"
> https://www.rondomusic.com/IntrepidPro_630MNEMG_Charcoaldot.html
> ...


Esp released some baritone 6s and plenty of baritone 7s this year.


----------



## DropTheSun (Feb 16, 2022)

thomas.reuter said:


> My SubZero with Lundgrens, Hipshot locking tuners, new nut, and a complete rewire with a killswitch instead of a tone knob/new switch/pots/knob/jack


Nice!!

Can you tell what is the exact Hipshot model for the tuners? Or are they perfect fit?


----------



## Koldunya (Feb 16, 2022)

I can't edit my last post... well okay... here's the more "retro" option from Schecter, the 30" Hellcat VI:





Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 18, 2022)

The bassist in my last band bought one of those Hellcat-VIs, we traded it around the whole band and nobody was able to jive with it. Flatwounds helped but ultimately it ended up going away. Pickups would probably make a big difference but I guess we weren't that committed to making it work.

Really cool looking instrument, though. It always got comments when we brought it to gigs.


----------



## Koldunya (Feb 19, 2022)

Apparently it is also in their "Vault" so probably discontinued. My bad XD


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 19, 2022)

This is the Baritone 6 I want. I am on an SG style kick and I LOVE ESP/ E-II STUFF...










E-II VIPER BARITONE


One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.




www.espguitars.com


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 21, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> This is the Baritone 6 I want. I am on an SG style kick and I LOVE ESP/ E-II STUFF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A baritone viper/SG style guitar just sounds like neckdive city. My favorite guitar maybe ever was an LTD Viper 400, neck profile was just perfect, regret selling it.


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> A baritone viper/SG style guitar just sounds like neckdive city. My favorite guitar maybe ever was an LTD Viper 400, neck profile was just perfect, regret selling it.


SG baritone user here and can confirm it is neck dive city. Had to put weights in the control cavity and a 3 inch strap so its playable live. Love the guitar though. 
Only guitar I ever played with worse neck dive is the 7 string Viper.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> A baritone viper/SG style guitar just sounds like neckdive city. My favorite guitar maybe ever was an LTD Viper 400, neck profile was just perfect, regret selling it.





Eyelessfiend said:


> SG baritone user here and can confirm it is neck dive city. Had to put weights in the control cavity and a 3 inch strap so its playable live. Love the guitar though.
> Only guitar I ever played with worse neck dive is the 7 string Viper.


I used to have an LTD VB-300 from early 2000's and it had ridiculously bad neck dive with that 27" scale. Bothered me too much so I had to sell it.


----------



## PK317 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've been experimenting with baritones for a couple of years, so here are my two cents about it.
Chapman Modern 28" - I had special edition version with Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient, the sound is killer, but didn't like the neck, too chunky. Now put it for sale after few month of trying to get used to it.
Danelectro 66BT 29.75" - same issue, chunky neck, combined with longer scale was really uncomfortable for me to play. Sent it back to the store after two weeks. Sound is fine, I liked the combination of P90 in the neck and pretty hot humbucker in the bridge.
Harley Benton Amarok BT 27" - my favorite. Thin neck, superb quality and features for the price. After one year got tired of EMG's, so replaced it with SD Pegasus/Sentient. Tuned in B.
Harley Benton Bass VI 30" - my second favorite. Stock pickups (single coils) are ok, just replaced bridge single coil with DiMarzio DP182 Fast Track 2 (Humbucker in Single Coil Size). Neck+Middle are fine for cleans, bridge is perfect for distortion. Had to polish the frets, common issue on HB cheap guitars. Tuned in A.
Squier CV Bass VI 30" - bought it for fun, tuned it one octave lower than standard. Stock pickups are a bit dull, now considering to put there some noiseless single coils, but haven't decided yet. It was a pain to intonate this thing, especially low E, had to try several different string gauges. Custom set from Stringjoy (24-90) worked fine, but tension is high, so won't fit for weak fingers.


----------



## gunch (Mar 8, 2022)

Everyone wants 28 and 30 inchers while I just want a 26.5 for drop C#


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Mar 9, 2022)

gunch said:


> Everyone wants 28 and 30 inchers while I just want a 26.5 for drop C#


Ibanez RGD has entered the chat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2022)

gunch said:


> Everyone wants 28 and 30 inchers while I just want a 26.5 for drop C#



Lucky for you those are super common.  Shit, Jackson just released one.


----------



## neum18 (Mar 9, 2022)

Do 6 string baritones typically have stock bridges that can accommodate super low gauges 110-154 ish?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Mar 10, 2022)

neum18 said:


> Do 6 string baritones typically have stock bridges that can accommodate super low gauges 110-154 ish?


Largely just depends on the bridge they used. I think in most cases the issue you'll run into is at the other end: The tuning pegs.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 10, 2022)

I think @gunch was saying 26.5 inch 6 stringers which unless ordering from Kiesel are pretty rare. I think reverend has one too.


----------



## gunch (Mar 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I think @gunch was saying 26.5 inch 6 stringers which unless ordering from Kiesel are pretty rare. I think reverend has one too.


There used to be tons but schecter went to 27 and I don’t like bevel RGDs. The new Jackson looks weird


----------



## PK317 (Mar 10, 2022)

gunch said:


> There used to be tons but schecter went to 27 and I don’t like bevel RGDs. The new Jackson looks weird


I think Solar has one model of 26.5, have seen it on Thomann website


----------



## PK317 (Mar 10, 2022)

Solar Guitars A2.6FB Baritone


6-String Electric Guitar Alder Body, Flamed maple veneer top, Maple neck, Ebony fretboard, 24 Super Jumbo frets, 2 x Solar Humbucker, Solar 18: 1 machine heads, Fixed Bridge, Colour: Flame black matte




www.thomann.de


----------



## Rxcoma (Mar 21, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've got GAS for a production baritone 6 for tuning down and recording. Looking at 28"+. The options I can find are:
> 
> Agile - 30"
> https://www.rondomusic.com/IntrepidPro_630MNEMG_Charcoaldot.html
> ...


Ok.. let me laundry list some s**t and save you A LOT of term specific searches that you gotta hope you worded right in order to yield the relevant desired outcome. .. some examples of 28" PLUS... baritones in particular I can reference off rip might be . 

IYV ILS-300-Vi.. I believe it's called . I just bought one.. IT F***IN RULES. and it was under $300 shipped from back in Nam...$265 with coupon if memory serves. $290 without, shipped. And it IS an IYV 30" scale recreation of a Bass VI. Very simple.. streamlined. Elegant.. and CRUSHING BUH-ROOOTZ!! 

SO.. 

IYV/IVY/INYEN VINA - ILS-300-Vi (just look up IYV guitar on ebay.. and click into IYV USAs page. @ around $290 

The Pitbull VI DIY kit also at 30" around $270 shipped 

The Gretsch 5260-5265T .. scale length at 29 & 5/8" ..$550 for the stoptail and higher for various trem equipped version depending on Bigsby, etc.... these guitars are seriously AMAZING.. ESPECIALLY FOR R*PIST LEVEL BRUUUUTZ

The Aria Pro II Jet B-Tone.. 29 & 3/4" .. $399.. and trust me THAT IS A F***IN STEAL. The body is slightly offset like a reverend or think Washburn WI/MI style. SICK instrument . 

Fender Classic Vibe Bass Vi - 30" $499 new 

Harley Benton Guitarbass Vintage/Hybrid .. 30"... $290 even shipped .. but there's always G*Y A*S customs to consider. ,...ba**ards. 

SUB ZERO rogue VI .. 30" around $420 shipped. Worth every penny 
White finish looks class. No I'm not racist.. (found Jesus . Threw my whips away.. hit the ground. Became snakes.. bit my ex on her tits . THAT GURL IZ POYYYZUNNN Two thumbs up. Great summer fun.........errrrrr.. mushroom intake too magnificent for one person . ) 

Oh . Guitars.. big scales.. right.. where was I ?.. marsupials.. then the cheese whiz.. a lil nudity. OH.. THATS RIGHT!!!.


I forgot to take Nubbz his medicine.. sorry Tim.. I'll hook it up fat mañana.. 


S**T.!!!! that's right!.. extended scale guitars.. my bad.. ok so ..


Something preachy.. or looks like your two left foot havin pastor.. master of puppets.. pastor of muppets. Pastor taco from burrito truck..irrelevant I know.. irreversi..irreverent.. rev generator.. too expensive you greedy prickED MY FINGER and had a revelation ...re. REVEREND! YEEE were coming home billy Corgan. 


REVEREND - Various models all over a rack .. literally a 4 space rack.. NAH . I mean a thousand duckets or more . But they're DOPE instruments and generally have models between 28"-30" in plethoras Jefé.. PLEH-THOAH-DUH. (Statue style.. just pausing and smiling with space between top and bottom row of teeth [cuz that s**t HELLA annoying lookin])

Doodcrafte Baritone.. I forget the model. But there's a salmon colored one (I know how it sounds AND ITS NOT PINK ess SAYUMON!!. C'MATTE MEH BROAH!.....br...bro..broah. You ok br...oh jaysizz.. I punched hi...his cloc..clocked his melon..eh his.... Why his skull do that?!! Oh sheesh .. heb'm tuh mergatroid that.. just thats.. kinda looks like strawberry preserves.. I'ma go have a goobers sambo...somebody ...SOMEBODY CALL AN AMBERLAMPSE! (farts .walks off)"

..Eh hmm.. salmon one on reverb for like ..above $200.. but less than $6000... I might suspect it's APPROXIMATELY $700. And that's AMAZING FOR SUCH AN AMAZING SOUNDING INSTRUMENT. 

If money is of no device or restraining mechanism to you.. 

Then f**k you dude.. 

Just kidding. THEN. there's the

Tiesco Baritone catalogue of guitar + bass hybrid offsets and such.. and there's alot.. same with 

KAY/KUSTOM KEI vintage 3 tone.. all 29"-30" .. 

As well as a KENT GUYATONE instance of a Bass VI.. (who happens to make IMHO the greatest tube distortion pedal I've ever come across.. I KNOW I KNOW.. next time put it down and jerk**f on something else. Cuz those are expensive.. ....
(Pause)

A...ar...Are expensive! .....exPENsive..(Pause again)

See what I did there.  come across..  

I digress.. 


Of course there ol reliable. 

AGILE INTREPID PRO 830/730/630 ... At $599 
As well as the Septor.. interceptor.. and BY MY REQUEST.. THE RETURN of the 8 string 28" (I believe if memory serves) AGILE EPIC. 

there the ESP SC-607/SC-608 B .. and that B is important or you'll get 25.5 where 28 should be. 

SCHECTER HELLCAT VI at roughly a grand for 30" of bliss.. much like myself.. 

FENDER BLACKTOP CUSTOM strats and teles...and the CUSTOM is important on THAT one. Or you get 27 where 29.5 goes. That ISNT your PHOANKY a*s b-hole hunger munching them G-strings like a DECIMATOR straight out that nannerHammock.. (Specifically guitar player jokes? Like Kilnghoffer [sic] fighting against the intro of Give It Away EVERY SINGLE TIME? GOT EM!"ZZZZZzzzzzing!

Onward Marches Germ on Knee..

I'll come back with some more cuz I can think of quite a few more.. after. .....


Well... After I take this overdue SHIT-AKEE Mushroom back to the water-chair..


----------



## Rxcoma (Mar 21, 2022)

Rxcoma said:


> Ok.. let me laundry list some s**t and save you A LOT of term specific searches that you gotta hope you worded right in order to yield the relevant desired outcome. .. some examples of 28" PLUS... baritones in particular I can reference off rip might be .
> 
> IYV ILS-300-Vi.. I believe it's called . I just bought one.. IT F***IN RULES. and it was under $300 shipped from back in Nam...$265 with coupon if memory serves. $290 without, shipped. And it IS an IYV 30" scale recreation of a Bass VI. Very simple.. streamlined. Elegant.. and CRUSHING BUH-ROOOTZ!!
> 
> ...


Oh and quick side chain of thoughts to let clink around in thy mind (GAWD-AWFUL PRO AUDIO JOKE?!! YOLO B**CH!)

If you wanna take the extremely fun and fruitful route about this . There is a seller who has just RECENTLY arrived to Ebay. That i requested to platform there about 18 months ago. That makes and sells CONVERSION NECKS THAT ACTUALLY ARE USEFUL.. from overseas with free shipping.. 30" scale block inlay necks start at $55.. And you can get anything 28"-30" For anywhere from $55-$80 with $3 additional to have it made with binding on both sides but they can't bind the headstocks..IF ..THE MODEL YOUR PERSUING DOESNT.. already have binding.. small price to pay for a much needed thing with scales of these lengths.. they provide a spec account of tapers and widths at the various important points to footnote.. AND..

You can have a custom made neck to YOUR spec...for under $100.. they can carve whatever headstock into the cap paddle you ask...as well as print whatever logo or personalize your logo.. as long as it's not OVERLY intricate like the minds in whom they were begat.. 

YOURE WELCOME . 


Exits the room with a -5db 'Austrian death gobble' trailing off behind him.. which you've heard in any movie where Arnold is struggling or in a threatenED position . Particularly present in scenes where upon someone or someTHING is attempting to inflict upon him.....death.. turns out certain Austrians are born with the majestic ability to stick death into their Indo-esophagul waddles.. and "gobble' up" the death into a state of death impervious escape . Like we've seen so many times.. unlike most tales of this magnitude in character...virtually EVERYONE who's ever been around to witness or hear the not at all elusive Austrian death gobble'.. LIVES.. to tell the tell of it . The most prestigious N notable EASILY being the Sum all point of reference for it's living existence... When one SCHWARZENEGGER nee ARNOLD.. falls out into the turbulent arid topography of the MARS gnar-gnar surface bereft of Oxygen .. which in this case. Was the purveyor attempting to inflict loss of life onto subject and ALL AT ONCE.. like a knee jerk reaction.. not even having to think about .. the Austria hailed unwitting wizard just opened his mouth and....well.. gobbled up death .straight of of the F***ING ATMOSPHERE, MAN... ALBEIT ..VERY AUDIBLY..Brootz.. I was just a boy but when I went back to foot note the existence of the majestic A-D-GO-blaé ...there it was . From the origin point.. inundating the entire experience. Because dude. CONAN is basically a relentless and continuous Austrian Death Gobble' f***ing highlight reel ..


Amen


----------



## Rxcoma (Mar 21, 2022)

G**ammit.


"Perusing"


----------



## Rxcoma (Mar 21, 2022)

"tale"


----------



## magicpad (Mar 28, 2022)

PK317 said:


> I think Solar has one model of 26.5, have seen it on Thomann website


Yup, I've got a 26.5 Solar for D standard and it rips!!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 28, 2022)

The baritone market is weird right now. Everyone wants 30" scale and super cheap so you have all these djent guys playing Danelectros and Gretsches and Squiers. I generally have to go searching for guitars from 20+ years ago to find a nice 27" scale instrument although there have been a bunch of options that have hit the market recently. I'd just rather buy something old and likely better quality than a new Indonesian LTD for $1100 or whatever.


----------



## wcw (Mar 28, 2022)

xwmucradiox said:


> The baritone market is weird right now. Everyone wants 30" scale and super cheap so you have all these djent guys playing Danelectros and Gretsches and Squiers. I generally have to go searching for guitars from 20+ years ago to find a nice 27" scale instrument although there have been a bunch of options that have hit the market recently. I'd just rather buy something old and likely better quality than a new Indonesian LTD for $1100 or whatever.


I just so happen to have found a local seller selling an Ibanez SRC 6 for a decent price so I'm kinda just enjoying life right now. It's really weird though because I assume most people just want to get that Loathe-esque sound but you can achieve get their tuning with a 28 inch just fine imo.


----------



## NazVonGates (Apr 6, 2022)

Probably going to trade a schecter in for a gretch baritone that a store has near by. I didn't know the guitar had neck problems. They will trade it no problem.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 7, 2022)

Jumped on the pre-order for this Agile Septor Pro 630 before X-mas and have had this for a few months now. Super fun guitar. The stock pickups are actually pretty solid, but might eventually toss in some BKP.


----------



## estin (Apr 9, 2022)

Reverend Descent is a good value especially used. 26-3/4" scale is solid and really the shortest scale i'm interested in playing these days. Set mine up Bb standard w/ single emg 81. Great guitar and will get me by while my local guy gets caught up on builds. i`m torn between 27 or 28" for the build.


----------



## wcw (Apr 9, 2022)

Krucifixtion said:


> Jumped on the pre-order for this Agile Septor Pro 630 before X-mas and have had this for a few months now. Super fun guitar. The stock pickups are actually pretty solid, but might eventually toss in some BKP.
> View attachment 106118


How are the ergonomics and feel of this in your opinion, I wanted to get one when my Agile 10 died on me but it got sold out, been wondering if I lost out on anything great.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 9, 2022)

Y'all see this? A little goofy in 30" if you ask me, but otherwise looks super rad.









Agile Harm 1 630 Toast Nat Ash Extended Scale Baritone Guitar


Love This : Agile Harm 1 630 Toast Nat Ash Extended Scale Baritone Guitar



www.rondomusic.com


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 10, 2022)

wcw said:


> How are the ergonomics and feel of this in your opinion, I wanted to get one when my Agile 10 died on me but it got sold out, been wondering if I lost out on anything great.


It's very comfortable. The body is much thinner than my friends Agile Septor Elite 728. The 728 is a bit chunkier and heavier. The 30" doesn't even feel like that bad of a stretch to me at all. Very easy to reach first fret and neck dive is pretty minimal. I would have liked a 7 string if it was available, but I am actually really enjoying the neck with it being a 6. Very happy I jumped on what I think was the last available one of the pre-order when it was released.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 12, 2022)

I wish a company would step up and start doing baritone conversion necks for Ibanez, charvel, Jackson, etc…or that the companies themselves would offer them


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 12, 2022)

Bearitone said:


> I wish a company would step up and start doing baritone conversion necks for Ibanez, charvel, Jackson, etc…or that the companies themselves would offer them


Can you post this again so i can like it twice?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 12, 2022)

Dammit @Lorcan Ward, now you've got me thinking of getting one of these and tuning it to NST starting at low D: DAF#C#G#B


----------



## bostjan (Apr 12, 2022)

Bearitone said:


> I wish a company would step up and start doing baritone conversion necks for Ibanez, charvel, Jackson, etc…or that the companies themselves would offer them


Do a kickstarter.

If someone can successfully run a kickstarter campaign to make potato salad, I'm sure someone with a halfway decent business-oriented mind could pull this off.

Warmoth makes (officially) Fender replacement parts, but look at them making a seven string! Well, back when Warmoth started, Fender was the #1 most saturated guitar on the market. They probably still are, especially if you throw in Squier, but Ibanez has got to be up there fairly close now. You just need some investment capital to rig up all the jigs and CNCs to make the right heels and so forth. Hell, I bet there are already a few factories in China that already have all of the jigs and g-code to make JEM replacement parts, so maybe just find a hacker who knows Chinese well enough to snag that stuff for you for the right price, and off you go.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 12, 2022)

I left the house planning to get a different guitar today, but first I went to drop off an amp to be serviced and saw this hanging on the wall. Pawned a keyboard and a rifle scope and took this surf rock doom machine home. I haven't played it much yet but it came set up really nicely, I like the thicc neck a lot. Volume knob up front for swells is another big win, and I love the sleek control layout.

Now then, off to play it some more...


----------



## NickS (Apr 12, 2022)

I just picked up the same one Haven't had a lot of time to play it yet, but it definitely kicks ass.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 12, 2022)

First impression: I like the pickups a lot for cleans, fat sludge riffs, and nasty reverb into fuzz leads. They feel a little muddy when I play faster sludge/punk stuff, but maybe that's just soapbars. I've never had a guitar with them before.

Absolutely love the dirty twang sounds coming out of this thing. I may or may not use it for sludge band stuff but it's an instant winner for my solo stuff.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 13, 2022)

I just can’t bring myself to buy ANY guitar without a humbucker in the bridge position. I just love humbuckers much for metal and if i ever want to try p90s i just slap in humbucker sized p90s

Beautiful guitar though!! Love that color to death


----------

